# طلب مساعدة( صور لناقل الحركة مع علبة السرعة )



## bassam 988 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

في حدا ممكن يفيدنا ويعرضلنا صور لناقل الحركة وطريقة وصلة مع علبة السرعة ومشكورين


----------



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


*الصورة التالية رسم توضيحي مبسط لناقل حركة من خمس سرعات, ونلاحظ الترس الأول المحرك للعجلات ذو حجم كبير بينما ترس حركة المحرك ذو حجم صغير وذلك لزيادة العزم عن البدء الحركة للسيارة. لذلك مدى الغيار الأول ذو وقت قصير, لأن المحرك يصل لسرعة عالية مقابل حركة بطيئة وقوية للعجلات.*​


*



*​


*الصورة التالية لناقل حركة لمرسيدس بنز ذو ست غيارت يدوية, وهو أكثر تعقيدا من الرسمة السابقة ومجموعة التروس في الأسفل هي المقابلة للجزء الأحمر في الرسمة المبسطة.*​


----------



## jouini87 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*



*شرح من بسط عن طريقة عمل ناقل الحركة اليدوي:*​

*الجزء الأخضر قادم من الماكينة عن طريق الكلتش و هو عبارة عن قطعة واحدة مكونة من عصا وترس. الكلتش هو الجهاز الذي يربط ويفصل المكينة و ناقل الحركة عن بعضهما. عند ضغط دواسة الكلتش تنفصل المكينة عن ناقل الحركة وعند إطلاق دواسة الكلتش ترتبط المكينة بناقل الحركة.*


*الجزء الأحمر عبارة عن تروس وعصا كقطعة واحدة. وهي مرتبطة مباشرة مع الجزء الأخضر عن طريق ترسين متقابلين. وبذلك إذا كان الجزء الخضر يدور فالجزء الحمر يدور أيضا.*

*العمود الأصفر هو عمود الدوران وهو الذي ينقل الحركة للعجلات عن طريق الدفرنس, فإذا كان العجلات تدور فعامود الدوران يدور كذلك (ويسمى عمود الكردان).*

*التروس الزرق مثبتات على عمود الدوران, لكن لا يؤثرون على حركته. بمعنى إذا أطفئ المحرك وتحركت السيارة فالعجلات تدور ويدور كذلك عمود الدوران لكن تظل التروس الزرق وكذلك الجزء الأحمر عديمة الحركة. *

*الـ Collar وهو الطوق ذو اللون البنفسجي أو الموف. وهو عبارة عن ترس مسسن من الجانبين (نوع من أنواع التروس تسمى Dog Teeth ). وهو مرتبط مباشرة بالعمود الأصفر (عمود الحركة). بحيث إذا تحرك الطوق تحرك العمود و العكس صحيح. هذا الطوق ينزلق لأحد الجانبين بحيث تتراكب تروسه مع تروس أحد الترسين الأزرقين.
*منقول
وفقك الله أخي

*​


----------



## bassam 988 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

bassam 988 قال:


> في حدا ممكن يفيدنا ويعرضلنا صور لناقل الحركة وطريقة وصلة مع علبة السرعة ومشكورين


 


jouini87 قال:


>


 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مهندسة بحق .. اسأل المولى لك التوفيق ...
واقولك مهندسة جويني ..​ 
الدورة القادمة .. بمشيئة الله متميزة وأنت متميزة
اشكر لك تفانيك في تقديم المعلومات والمساعدة..
وفقك الله .. ونشوفك دكتورة مهندسة الجويني..:20:​


----------



## jouini87 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> مهندسة بحق .. اسأل المولى لك التوفيق ...
> واقولك مهندسة جويني ..​
> الدورة القادمة .. بمشيئة الله متميزة وأنت متميزة
> ...


بارك الله فيك،وشكرا على التشجيع،نحن نقتدي بكم.


----------



## mocra (25 فبراير 2010)

بورك فيك


----------



## عبد الباسط قرين (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم على الموضيع المجودة حولة الميكانيك :1:
لكن اريد الموضيع اكثر تعمق في مجال الميكانيك وتفصيل اكثر وخاصة حول علبة السرعات
من فضلكم.ووووووووووشششششششششكرا.


----------



## شيبه اول (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا واحسنت


----------

